# Raspberry Pi Tools



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

Has anyone compiled any of the TiVo drive upgrade/backup tools for Raspberry Pi? (ARM A6 instruction set)


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

why?

There is no SATA port on the rPi


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

philhu said:


> why?
> 
> There is no SATA port on the rPi


Because I'm using SATA to USB adapters currently. So, why not? Is the source available anywhere for MFS Tools or the like?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Source code for tiger's MFS Tools is at sourceforge, source code for spike's MFSLive is at mfslive.org, source for spike's WinMFS never publicly released.


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

unitron said:


> Source code for tiger's MFS Tools is at sourceforge, source code for spike's MFSLive is at mfslive.org, source for spike's WinMFS never publicly released.


Try as I might, I cannot find a link to the source for MFSLive at mfslive.org. Have you a URL?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Marconi said:


> Try as I might, I cannot find a link to the source for MFSLive at mfslive.org. Have you a URL?


Let's discuss this privately.

Check your PMs.


----------

